# Feeding Your Bettas Meat



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone else feed their fish meat? 

I've heard about being able to give bettas small bits of turkey, chicken or beef. So last night when we had chicken (rotisserie) we took small pieces of breast meat and dipped them in the boys tanks. 

They went nuts.:-D

When Roommate began to remove the piece of chicken in Jeffery's bowl he latched onto it and started to be dragged out of the water. Also, he tried to bit her! Gyarados latched on, thrashed around and tore a chunk off. He carried it around in his mouth for awhile before wolfing it down and picking all of the pieces up off of the gravel. 

Does anyone else do this? They love it, but I think we're only going to feed meat once a week for some variety in their diet.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Interesting! I have often wondered about feeding them meat, but have been afraid to try. Would LOVE to hear from some more experienced members on this subject!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mammal and avian protein is not good to feed to bettas. Their digestive systems are not equipped to digest those meats. A better alternative would be raw or cooked fish/ seafood.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Mammal and avian protein is not good to feed to bettas. Their digestive systems are not equipped to digest those meats. A better alternative would be raw or cooked fish/ seafood.


Thanks so much for that info. I was getting ready to get out some left over roast chicken!!! :-D

One more question, if you don't mind. If mammal protein isn't good for them, why do so many owners feed beef heart? I never have, but I know that many do.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure. I've always stayed away from it myself. Its possible that maybe it is easier to digest than say a piece of hamburger.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not sure either, but thought (hoped) you might know. I've never tried it myself because, like I said earlier, I'm just too scared. 

I figure ALL my fish - bettas, cichlids, livebearers, etc. - do GREAT with what I'm doing so I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

imma get out the bloodworms insted.. THEY LOVE THEM! specially my females.(wink, wink!)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Be careful feeding oils and fats from the meats-especial pre-cooked foods-this can foul the water pretty fast-internal organs of beef are often used in homemade food without problem

I make my own fish food with shrimp and/or fresh fish-both par-boiled and raw without any problems daily for years.

Offering small amount of meats are good for Bettas-just be careful and don't foul the water-remove any uneaten food ASAP


----------

